# weird leaves on the top



## quadracer (Feb 28, 2009)

ok so my silver pearls are looking great but my northern cross breed has very dark skinny leaves. the edges and the tips are all curved down. this is only at the top the rest of the plant looks nice. it is about 4 weeks into flowering. could this be the reason. some one said it might be nut burn. any Ideas


----------



## stone hands (Feb 28, 2009)

i'll go ahead and say it befor somebody else does it would be easier to make a diagnosis if you had pics.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 28, 2009)

:yeahthat:  

soil/hydro?

Temps?

Lights?
Nutes..and how often?
to many things that it could be  but  if doing soil  sounds over watered..but thats a shot in the dark...good luck:bolt::bong:


----------



## quadracer (Mar 1, 2009)

I know im really sorry i havent figured out how the post them and now I lost the charger to my camera.. I am using foxfarm happy frog soil. for nutes I have general floral 3 part series that I was using twice a week but my buddy told my just 1 time a week so I will be doing that. I alway use a half tablespoon of malassas and I also have kool bloom ripening fert. I have an inside sun 600watt hps bulb that is about 24 inches over the plants temps is about 75 day 65 night. not sure about the over water part seems like she dryes up fast. its not all the leaves its just the newest growth. thanks for all the help. should i get a rubbermaid shallow tote and put water in there so they can feed them selves


----------



## schoolboy420 (Mar 2, 2009)

if you have a camera phone or know someone with one just borrow it real fast snap and send to an email then save to your computer and load up here below the post your about to make or click the paperclip icon.

sounds like over watering if they are drooping. but if they suck up water fast then maybe you need a bigger pot and/or to check your humidity, but in flower you dont wanna transplant.

oh and check the stickys you might be able to diagnose it yourself.

btw good luck.


----------



## POTUS (Mar 2, 2009)

quadracer said:
			
		

> my northern cross breed has very dark skinny leaves. the edges and the tips are all curved down. this is only at the top the rest of the plant looks nice. it is about 4 weeks into flowering. could this be the reason. some one said it might be nut burn.


 


			
				quadracer said:
			
		

> I am using foxfarm happy frog soil. for nutes I have general floral 3 part series that I was using twice a week but my buddy told my just 1 time a week so I will be doing that. I alway use a half tablespoon of malassas and I also have kool bloom ripening fert. I have an inside sun 600watt hps bulb that is about 24 inches over the plants temps is about 75 day 65 night. not sure about the over water part seems like she dryes up fast. its not all the leaves its just the newest growth. thanks for all the help. should i get a rubbermaid shallow tote and put water in there so they can feed them selves


Downwards leaf curl us usually caused by feeding too many nutrients. You're using two types of nutrients and also putting pancake syrup on them. For God's sake, don't put any butter on them.

Your nutrient solution should be mixed at a strength so that you can water your plants every time with it. Water only when the plant needs water. Plants don't watch a clock to know when they should drink.

Mix your nutrients according to the instructions on the container. If you meant that you're using General Hydroponics Flora Series, then it has very specific instructions on the bottles. If that's what you're using, then you don't need any other nutrients. Giving them more doesn't translate into better.


----------



## quadracer (Mar 2, 2009)

im confused. I was told that the syrup feeds the micros or something. I know how to read the tables on the back of the bottles. I think it was nute burn. the leaves are already looking better since friday. Its no like its al my plants either. its kinda weird if you ask my. but who am I just a nobody so if it needs a transplant and I dont do it will it hurt the buds? should I not use the tote to water? thanks for all the help


----------



## POTUS (Mar 2, 2009)

quadracer said:
			
		

> im confused. I was told that the syrup feeds the micros or something. I know how to read the tables on the back of the bottles. I think it was nute burn. the leaves are already looking better since friday. Its no like its al my plants either. its kinda weird if you ask my. but who am I just a nobody so if it needs a transplant and I dont do it will it hurt the buds? should I not use the tote to water? thanks for all the help


The syrup comment was a joke. Lots of people here know that I think the molasses thing is a waste of time. 

I think it's nothing but over-feeding.


----------



## quadracer (Mar 2, 2009)

hey potus my leaves are like the ones in the curling post. could mine also be PH. honestly I have never tested it. can I use an aquarium ph tester to test my water?


----------



## POTUS (Mar 3, 2009)

quadracer said:
			
		

> hey potus my leaves are like the ones in the curling post. could mine also be PH. honestly I have never tested it. can I use an aquarium ph tester to test my water?


Very possibly. Give it a try. Let us know what your results are.


----------



## quadracer (Mar 3, 2009)

ok so I tested PH with water with nothing but molassas and I got a ph of 6.4 and my run of was 6.6. what is the ph should be at?


----------



## POTUS (Mar 3, 2009)

quadracer said:
			
		

> ok so I tested PH with water with nothing but molasses and I got a ph of 6.4 and my run of was 6.6. what is the ph should be at?


Between 6 and 7 is where pot likes to be. Depending on your strain, water hardness and type of nutrient. Try where you are now and see how it works. Measure it again after the addition of your nutes.


----------



## quadracer (Mar 3, 2009)

the thing is when I add my nutes is changes the color of the water.the test I am using is for a fish tank and goes by color. the color I am getting is the same as the with the added nutes. if it was right it would be 6 to 6.2. but I am not 100% thats acurrate. thanks for the help.


----------



## POTUS (Mar 4, 2009)

quadracer said:
			
		

> the thing is when I add my nutes is changes the color of the water.the test I am using is for a fish tank and goes by color. the color I am getting is the same as the with the added nutes. if it was right it would be 6 to 6.2. but I am not 100% that's accurate. thanks for the help.


You need to buy a ph tester that doesn't use a color chart. ph pens are pretty inexpensive now. Testing your ph prior to putting your nutrients in is pretty pointless.


----------



## POTUS (Mar 4, 2009)

Inexpensive Soil ph Tester


----------



## quadracer (Mar 4, 2009)

thats for the soil not the water


----------



## POTUS (Mar 4, 2009)

quadracer said:
			
		

> thats for the soil not the water


If you stick it in your water, it'll read the ph.


----------



## schoolboy420 (Mar 4, 2009)

i got one for about the same price at lowes, solar powered. i think it was actually 15 bucks, but it read ph, soil moisture, and had a light meter. is it a bad idea to leave it in the pot? makes it easy to just slide the button to ph and read, but idk if it would have an effect on the roots or anything.


----------



## quadracer (Mar 4, 2009)

awsome thanks alot everyone for all the help. ONe more off the topic question. where can I get a magnifier that magnifies 30x. i have one right now but it only goes 5x and I can just make out the tricomes. Im goin to need to find one really soon.


----------



## POTUS (Mar 4, 2009)

schoolboy420 said:
			
		

> is it a bad idea to leave it in the pot? makes it easy to just slide the button to ph and read, but idk if it would have an effect on the roots or anything.


It won't affect the roots, however, it may develop corrosion or a buildup of salts on the probe which could potentially affect the readings. I would advise you to remove it, wipe it with a soft clean cloth and store it in a dry place.


----------



## POTUS (Mar 4, 2009)

quadracer said:
			
		

> awsome thanks alot everyone for all the help. ONe more off the topic question. where can I get a magnifier that magnifies 30x. i have one right now but it only goes 5x and I can just make out the tricomes. Im goin to need to find one really soon.


You can look online for one like this, or buy one at Radio Shack. This is the same one I use and it works perfectly.


----------



## PencilHead (Mar 10, 2009)

quadracer said:
			
		

> awsome thanks alot everyone for all the help. ONe more off the topic question. where can I get a magnifier that magnifies 30x. i have one right now but it only goes 5x and I can just make out the tricomes. Im goin to need to find one really soon.


 
Your local camera and hobby shop should carry jewelers' loupes. I got a 10x and it does me right, but they go higher x's and aren't that expensive--I think I only paid $14 for mine and the camera shop is a spendy place to buy anything. I actually place mine over my point and shoot camera and get 
decent close photos. 

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=101979&d=1235739069

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=101979&d=1235739069


----------



## CasualGrower (Mar 10, 2009)

Search Loupes on Ebay.... I got a 30X Loupe for like 1.99....


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Mar 10, 2009)

:yeahthat: I think my 30x loupe was under 5 bucks shipped.


----------



## quadracer (Mar 11, 2009)

i got the one at radio shack. works good but my hands are to shaky


----------



## POTUS (Mar 11, 2009)

quadracer said:
			
		

> i got the one at radio shack. works good but my hands are to shaky


hehe, clip a very tiny piece of leaf near the bud or on the bud and put it on a white book or counter. Then set the magnifier on top of it with the light on. It's steady and clear that way.


----------



## Lemmongrass (Mar 11, 2009)

add more ph dye. its what i do. i can tell the diff between my brown mix of foxfarm nutes, and the green of 6.5. i use 3 drops per 5ml sample instead of to.


----------



## quadracer (Mar 11, 2009)

I can see what Im looking for just takes a minute. Its so cool


----------

